# Axillary mass-breast tissue



## bethh05 (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any clarification on coding for the excision of an axillary mass that comes back from pathology as a lactating adenoma?   Thanks!!!


----------



## grothrock (Dec 28, 2012)

how about  19120 (left/right) modifier and 217 icd-9


----------

